# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  أول حرف من إسمك بالانجليزية ودلالته ،،،

## بيسان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

A 
حــرف العــقل : أحـيانا مباشـر إلى درجــة الشراسة والعـدوانية في إثـبات وجهـة نظـره، إنـه قــائد ويـريد إثبات وجـوده في العالم كله. يملك أفكارا جيـدة وأصيـلة ويمـلك طمـوحا عـاليا وحمـاسا ويـحب العمل والحركة ويكره الهـدوء والجلوس . 
حين يكون في الاسم : يعبّّر عن القائد المشجع . 
وحين يكون في الاسم : أول حرف علة : لا يحب المقاطعة ولا النصيحة . 

B
حـرف العـاطفة. انه انطـوائي، خجـول، حسـاس. يحب الجـمال والـفن ولـكنه يحـتاج إلى تشـجيع غيـره لــه. 
حين يكون الأول في الاسم فإن صاحبه يحب التعاون. 

C 
يعبّـر عن ذاتـه بشكـل جيد. يحب لفت الانتباه ويعطي انتباها للآخرين. لكنه متوتـر غير مستـقر يحتــاج إلى الحب ويشـجع علـى الحب . 
حين يكون أول حرف في الاسم فإن صاحبه يشجع الإبداع . 

D 
انه حـرف عمـلي وبنائي ويعمـل بســعي جـاد لتحـقيق ما يريد وتفكيره قـد يكون حازمـا إلى درجـة التعـقيد. 
إذا ظهر كحرف أول في الاسم كان صاحبه يشجع التفكير العملي . 

E 
هو حـرف يشـجع التكـيف، ولــكنه غير مرتاح ويشعر بتوتر في حالة الحب والسـفر لـديه قدرة تواصــل مـع الخطـوط المختـلفة من حوله، وهو مشرق وحيوي . 
إذا ظهـر E كحرف أول في الاسم كـان صاحبه يشجع التواصل أما إذا كان أول حرف متـحرك في الاسـم كانت ردود أفعـال صـاحب هذا الاسم سريعة وهو يقـفز من موقـع الى آخر حـين يشعر بالملل . 

F 
يشعر بضرورة التـناغم في الحياة التي يعيشها هو حرف لـيس مستقرا ولا يشـعر بالأمـان، وإن بـدا عكـس ذلك للآخرين. هـو حرف غـير عـملي ولكنه مبدع ويحب الصداقة. صاحبه عادة يستخدم الصوت. هو حرف كله مسؤولية . هو يحتـاج إبـداعا ولـه توجـهات فنـية واضحة. 
إذا ظـهر حـرف F في أول الاسـم كان صاحبه يشـجع الـصداقة والـمرح . 

G 
يملك قدرة عجيبة على الانسحاب التام رغـم قدرته على التواصل الجـيد مع الآخـرين . في باطـنه يوجد إبداع ولكنه قد يـفشل أحـيانا في إظهاره . هو يعمل بجد واجتهاد لما يؤمن به ويركز على الجوانب الروحانية في الشيء . إذا ظهر الحرف G في أول الاسم كان صاحبه من النوع الذي يعتمد على ذاته. 

H 
هو حرف مادي بشكل واضح. ويتمتع بالصعود حتى يصل لما يريد. يستخدم طرقا مدروسـة لضـبط أمـوره المالية. بـه قـدر من الاسـتقلال الذاتي رغم انه اجتـماعي ونـاجح في حـياته الاجتماعية. لـديه قـدرة تكيف مع أي تغيرات ولديـه خـوف من الأمـور الروحانية. 
إذا ظـهر كـأول حرف في الاسـم كان صاحبه يشـجع التفـكير الاقتصـادي . 

I 
عاطفي مسـتقل بذاته هـذا هو الحـرف I واثق في نفسه يعرف ماذا يريد. هو يكره التدخل، يمـيل للمثـالية المبالغة حـتى يكـاد لا يـكون عملـيا. لـديه حس رومانسـي لكـل شيء حـوله. حساس سـريع الإعجاب بالآخرين، ولـديه حـس إنسـاني عـال . 
حيـن يظـهر I كـحرف أول في الاسـم فإنه يشجع المـثالية . 
وحــين يظــهر كــأول حـرف متحـرك في الاسم، تكون معـظم ردود أفعاله عاطــفية ، ويكـون مثــاليا غير عمـلي . 

J 
رغم هيئة القيادة والرئاسة فيه، إلا أنه مهزوز من الداخل أحيانا. لديه قدرة التحرك هنا وهناك، ولكنـه في حاجة إلى مساندة حتى يمضـي فيـما يريد. يعرف قـدراته وحين يبادر بالعمل يشعر بالراحة طموح ويملك قدرة تحقيق طموحــاته . 
إذا ظهر في الاسم كحرف أول فإن صاحبه يشجع تحكيم العقل على العاطفة . 

K 
إنسـان هـذا الحرف يمـلك مـوهبة الإيحاء لآخرين بكل الإبداعات التي يبدون اهتماما فيها! هو متـعاون، لكـن مثالـيته هي التي تـخلق إعـاقة تعاون مع الآخـريـن! يـريد أن يـكون دائـما الأول وهـو أحيـانا يـخلـق جـوا مـن التوتر للمحيطين به .
إذا ظهر حرف K أول الاسم كان صاحبه مصدر إيحاء لمن حوله . 

L 
صاحـبه مثـير، جذاب، وقلـبه ينضج بالحب. هـو حرف فيه قدرة تعبير عالية. في حقـيقته هو ليـس حرفـا جادا وإن ظهر غيـر ذلك! به خاصية المرح وأخذ الحـياة بسهوله.. يتحول إلى ناقد شرس حين ينتقد. هو قد لا يبدو مستقرا لكـنه في الـواقع مسـتقر وبـثقة هو حرف يملك خططا لكل شيء في حياته. وهو جيد للحياة الاجتماعية. 
إذا ظهـر كـأول حـرف في الاسـم كـان صـاحبه إنسـانا اجتماعيـا ويشجع الـتواجد بحـفلات ومـناسبات اجتـماعية. 

M 
حرف في مـنتهى العملية الجدية.. لكنه بين الحين والآخر يريد الحب والإثارة حيـاته مـرة فـوق ومـرة تحـت، ورغـم جديتـه فـهو مزاجـي لـكن مزاجــيته مـدروسة فهـو قليـلا ما يخـاطر بنـفسه ومصـالحه ويحـاول قـدر الإمكـــان ألا يخســر. هو محـافظ به قـدر من الـتزمت والتـحجر وبه ميزة التركيز الجيد. 
إذا ظــهر الحرف M فـي أول الاسـم صـاحبه يشـجع الاستـقامة والأخـلاق. 

N 
هو حـرف يتمـتع بالتـغيرات الحـاصلة في حيـاته طالمـا هناك في كل مرحلة متـعة. حسـاس وغـريـزي ويحــب أن يحـاط بالآخـريـن ولا يفـضل أن يـكون لـوحده ولـكنه قـد يـبالغ فـي هـذا الأمـر فتصـبح حيـاته ممـلــوءة بالـناس والـتواجدات الاجـتماعية. هــو يـساعد ويشـعر بسـعادة ومسـاندة الآخـرين. 
يؤمن كـثيرا بالـتعاضد الاجتـماعي ينـفذ ما يطـلب منـه لكنه شخص يكرر أخطــــاءه ،،، 
إذا ظـهر الـحرف N فـي أول الاسـم كـان صـاحبه يمـيل لأن يكـون مقـبولا و معــروفا اجتمـاعيا. 

O 
الحرف O به قـدر من التركيز والإبهار، هو حرف اقتصادي وقادر على إبراز نفسه ولفـت انـتباه الآخـرين. وهـو سريع التغير وقادر على التكيف مع أي ظرف صعب . 
إذا ظهر حرف O في أول الاسم كان صاحبه تحصيليا أمــا إذا كـان أول حـرف عـلة كان ذا تعـبير عاطـفي وعـلى قــدر مــن الإيمان بالروحانيات. 

P 
حـرف ذكـي جـدا يشـجع عمـق التـفكير بـكل أمـور الـحياة . حرف به قدر من المفاجآت الطارئة التـي تحصل بين الحين والآخـر ومن دون سـابق إنذار وهو حـرف يشـجع علـى التـدين والإيـمان بالغيبيات. 
لا يمنع سماع الرأي لكنه يـنزعج حين يصـل الأمر إلى حـد التـدخل الكـبير. 
إذا ظـهر كـأول حـرف في الاسـم كان مشـجعا للمـعرفة والثقـافة الـذاتــية

Q
هـذا الحـرف غيـر العادي يضـيف على الاسم الذي فيه نكهة غير عادية في الحياة. لديه قدر من التفكير الاقتصادي وله طرق عديدة للتكيف مع الحياة. يؤمن بالـقوة والقـدرة البدنـية كأسـاس فـي الحـياة. 
جيـد فـي مجـال الأعـمال الـحرة يرتـكب الكثـير من الأخطاء، لكنها ليست أخـطاء مدمـرة لا يمكـن إصـلاحها. 
حيـن يظـهر كأول حـرف في الاسـم فـهو يكـشف شخـصية حرة لا يقّيدها أي أمـر في الحـياة. 

R 
حـرف قــوي وبه قدر كبير من الإنسـانية هو حـرف تحصيلي به مقادير كبيرة من الاسـتقلال الذاتي والمادية والمـثالية لكـنه قـد لا يظهر في ذات الوقـت. به نـزعة كبـيرة لمسـاعدة الآخـرين. 
حيـن يظـهر كأول حـرف في الاسـم فإنه يشـجع التصمـيم والقرار المـؤكد

S 
هـذا الحـرف يعـايش صـراع النـجاح والـفشل فـي حـياته. حيـاته فيـها إلـتواءات كثيـرة ولـكـنه فـي حاجـة ماسة لـلدفاع والـتأييد الاجتمـاعي مـهم عـند هـذا الحـرف لتـأكيد الثـقة بـالذات. هــو حـرف يشـجع الـطمـوح في ذاتـه وفـي الآخـرين، لكنه لا يشعر دائمـا بـالأمان، حتى انه قـد ينطوي على ذاتـه. يملك روحا قيادية، ولكنه لا يحب دائمـا أن يلـعب دور القـائد. 
إذا ظـهر فـي الاسم كان صاحبه يشجع الطـموح عـند الآخرين. 

T 
هـذا الحـرف هـو حرف شـهيد شهيد العمل والعاطفة هو حرف كله محـبة وبـه قـدر كبـير من روح الصداقة لكـنه حرف عصبي متوتر ويشعر بتعـب فـي أجـواء المـنافسة أحيـانا شـدة خـلقه تجـعله يفـضل أن يـلعب دور الـتابع والمـنفّذ وليـس القائد أو صاحب القرار لديـه قـدرة توصـيل المعـلومة هـو دائـما في عطـش للعـاطفة والمحـبة العـامة فـي الحـياة. 
إذا ظـهر حــرف T فـي أول الاسـم كـان صاحبه يشـجع الثقـة في التعامل، وهـي كلمة السر لـكل قراراته مـع الآخـرين. 

U 
حـرف مسـترخ اجـتماعيا ويـحـب الـناس يـعبر عـن نـفسـه بسـهـولة وهـــو متـوازن لـديه عـلاقة جـيدة مـع الآخـرين وان كـان بـه قـدر مـن اللامـبالاة هو سـعيد ولكـنه لا يكـون صـاحب قـرار دائمـا. 
إذا ظـهر الحـرف U كـأول حـرف فـي الاسـم كان صاحبه مستمتعا مسترخيا لأقصـى درجـة. 
أما إذا ظـهر الحـرف U كـأول حـرف متحـرك، كان صـاحبه عـاطفيا، ولـكن بشـكل درامـي حـزين مأسـاوي. 

V 
هـذا الحـرف لـديـه قـدرة هائـلة علـى التخطـيط والـوصـول للأهـــداف التـي يريدها. هو مـتوتر عصـبي ولكنه قـوي. قوتـه قـد تصـل إلـى حـد القـسوة حـين يـريد الوصـول. 
إذا ظهر الحرف V كأول حرف في الاسم كان صاحبه إنسانا يندفع للإنجازات. 

W
إنسان بـه طبـع المـوج والحـياة عـنده فـوق وتحت سلاسة وصعوبة ولديه قدرة تواصـل لفظـي وعقلـي جـيدة مـع الآخـرين ولـديه قـدرة التمتع بكل شـيء في الـحياة وهو محبوب. لا يمـكن السـيطرة عـليه ويـبحث عن متعة وتغيـير دائـم فـي الحـياة. 
إذا ظـهر كـحرف أول في الاسـم كان صـاحبه إنسـان التـغيير والـتقلب. 

X
حرف قوي قلما يوجد كحرف أول في الاسـم لكنه حـرف قـوي وحـرف به إظـار للحقـيقة وهو يعـبر عن التضـحية بالذات من أجـل الحق، لكنه كذلك مثير وان كان يبدو هادئا لكنه في حاجة إلى الاستقرار النفسي والاجتماعي الـذي يفتـقر إليــه. 
إذا ظهـر كـأول حـرف فـي الاسـم كـان مشـجعا للتـميز في الشـخصية. 

Y
هـو حـرف حـياته مملوءة بمواجهات صارمة ومختلفة. ولكنه حرف به قدر من الـروحانية ويـؤمن بتـعدد الأسبـاب. جيـد في أي عـمل يتطلب ذكاء وحسن استـخدام للعـقل. يـعمل أفـضل حيـن يعـمل لـوحده. يمـلك ( حاسة سادسة ) وقـدرات روحأانية عاليـة ولكـنه متـردد فـي اتخـاذ الـقرارات. 
حـين يظـهر كـأول حـرف فـي الاسـم فإنه يكـشف عن بصـيرة نـافذة. 
ولكــنه حيـن يـظهر كـأول حرف متـحرك يكـون ذا فطـرة سليـمة عالـية وان لـم يـكن جـيدا فـي اتخـاذ القـرارات العـاطفية. 

Z 
حرف جميل وشخصه رائع نه حرف مشهور ومعروف. هو حرف الحب والرفاهية ويؤمن بالخلود وما وراء الطبيعة يؤمن بضرورة الاستقرار العائلي وهو حرف يكسب ماديا بشكل جيد. 
إذا ظهر الحرف أول الاسم كان مشجعا للقوة و أحيانا للجبروت
رغم انه كلام جميل .. لكن دائما باشعر ان المعانى دى وبالذات فى الابراج السماوية كلام عام بمعنى انه يتماشى مع كل شخصية 
فلما يسمع الشخص وصف لبرجه يعتقد انه خلق خصيصاً له ويتماشى مع جميع جوانب شخصيته .

هل هذا الكلام صح ام خطأ ؟؟
الله اعلم

----------


## (شمعتك أنا)

|69|  تسللللللللللللللللللمي خيه على هالموضوع ماقصرتي موفقين جميعا يارب....

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

يعطيش الله العــافيه ..

موضوع جميــل ورائع ..

مــاقصــرتي والله ..

بنتـــظار كــل جديد ..

دمتــي في حفظ الكريم .. شبكة الناصرة

----------


## بحر الشوق

تسلمين وماقصرتي ويعطيش الف عافية
وبالتوفيق .

تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## المستجير

تسلم يدينك على المشاركه الطيبه 
ولكن اول حرف من اسمى غير مشجع

----------


## سر الوجود

تسلمين يالغالليه على المشاركه الحلوه

الله يعطيكي العافيه وماتقصري

تحياتي

----------


## دمعه حزن

ألف شكر للأخت بيسان

تسلمي ع المشاركة الطيبه

الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية

بانتظار جديدك دائماً

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## بيسان

مشكوووووورين على ردودكم رائعة :)

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

إذا ظهر الحرف أول الاسم كان مشجعا للقوة و أحيانا للجبروت

 تسلمي خيه والله يعطيش العافيه

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووره خيه

وبالتوفيق

----------


## عـسـولـة

مشكورة خيووو على الموضوع الحلو 
والله يعطيج الف عافية 
واحنا بانتظار المزيد 

تحياتي 
عـسـولـة

----------


## دلوعه

مشكوووورة خيو 

الله يعطيك الف صحه وعافيه 

بنتظار جديدك دوماا

----------


## بيسان

مشكوووووووورين على ردودكم الرائعه 

وبالتوفيق

----------


## ~ سجايا الروح ~

مشكووووووره خيتوو بيسان .. 

والكلام اللي تحت حرفي فنننن  :d 

تسلم ايديج خيتوو .. 

ربي يعطيج ألف عافية

----------


## سعيد درويش

فعلا كل الكلام الموجود على الحرف الأول من إسمي ينطبق  تماما
 ومشكورة يابيسان على الموضوع الجيد

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووووووورين للمروركم  وردودكم

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام عليكم 

شكراُ أختي الموضوع الحلو ..

بصراحة مبين عليك تهتمي بالتعرف بتحليل الشخصيات (بأي طريقة :الأبراج الحروف الأشهر)

على أيه حال ننتظر المزيد

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام عليكم 

شكراُ أختي الموضوع الحلو ..

بصراحة مبين عليك تهتمي  بتحليل الشخصيات (بأي طريقة :الأبراج الحروف الأشهر)

على أيه حال ننتظر المزيد

والسلام 
أختك شجووون آل البيت (ع)

----------


## بيسان

وعليكم السلالالالالالالالالام

العفوا اخيه

ومشكوووووووووره على المرررور

ايه فعلن احب هالمواضيع

وبالتوفيق

----------


## ابو طارق

[frame="5 80"]يسلموووووووووووووو  دياتك

مجهود عالي الدقة ووقت  طويل للحصول على هذه المعلومات 

شكرا والى الامام يا بيسان 

وتعودي لنا في اقرب وقت 

محمود سعد
 :)[/frame]

----------


## **جـــــود**

[align=center]تسلمين بيسان على المعلومات 

بوركتي على هذا الجهد الكبير[/align]

----------


## بيسان

مشکورین علی المرور 

الکریم والرد الاحلی

وبالتوفیق

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*
J 
رغم هيئة القيادة والرئاسة فيه، إلا أنه مهزوز من الداخل أحيانا. لديه قدرة التحرك هنا وهناك، ولكنـه في حاجة إلى مساندة حتى يمضـي فيـما يريد. يعرف قـدراته وحين يبادر بالعمل يشعر بالراحة طموح ويملك قدرة تحقيق طموحــاته . 
إذا ظهر في الاسم كحرف أول فإن صاحبه يشجع تحكيم العقل على العاطفة . 


ــــــــ

ويش هالحركات بيسان 

مشكور والله خيه 

عساكي على القوة يارب 

تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين*

----------


## الميج

مشكور بيسان على هذا الموضوع
وانا الي اشوفه ان الكلام صحيح   ;)  ;)  ;)  ;)

تحياتي
عبود

----------


## شجن

مشكووووووووورة

----------


## بيسان

مشكورين على المرووووووووور 

والله يعطيكم العاااااافيه

وبالتوفيق

مع تحياتي

بيساان

----------

